# Britain's most inked man



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

A simple, understated look.

_Great-grandfather Tommy Wells has been hailed the most tattooed man in Britain after having an incredible 1,000 tattoos etched across every inch of his body._

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Great-grandfather-69-Britains-inked-man.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote from the Comments section:

"He could do with a few stickers on his scooter, it looks a little plain."


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow that is one groovy grandpa! I love people who are this dedicated to the art of tattoos. Seems like a very loving guy too.


----------

